# Even my close friends trigger anxiety



## caitd (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi people,

I am brand new to all this forum stuff. I hope I am doing this correctly ? It's taken me a while just to get the courage to write here. I just need people to talk to who understand because I don't know anyone else with social anxiety disorder.

Basically, I am so tired of this disorder. My friends, who I know mean well and care about me, have triggered my anxiety and panic moments all the time. It just happened today: my friends and I were discussing plans and I said I wouldn't be able to stay out late because of finals week, and one friend told me "you can just leave." He sounded rude when he said it but I know he wasn't trying to be. All my friends laughed at what he said and looked at me. This made my face turn super red (as usual), my heart was pounding and I felt light headed. I feel so stupid because all I could do was walk away. Literally walk away from them. I went as quickly as I could to the bathroom and cried because of how embarrassed I felt. These types of things happen all the time and it is so frustrating :frown2:
If you've read to this point, thank you. I appreciate it. And thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello and welcome caitd. I can relate to a lot of what you are saying. I experience a lot of anxiety, not just around strangers, but also with family members and friends. There are a lot of people on this site with social anxiety so I just wanted to let you know that you are not alone ok. And feel free to vent here on the forum; it's best to let it out and not bottle it in.


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

Hey welcome to the site. 
Sorry you went through that. Do your friends know about your anxiety? I think they could be more supportive if they did.


----------



## caitd (Dec 8, 2016)

Most of them know I have social anxiety and they try to be supportive. But, I don't think they fully understand it so they say and do things that aren't exactly helpful.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

caitd said:


> Most of them know I have social anxiety and they try to be supportive. But, I don't think they fully understand it so they say and do things that aren't exactly helpful.


Are you receptive at all to trying to meet new people? Or do you stick with your friends hoping they will come around and be more understanding? (And congrats on having the courage to post on here, it's a big step:smile2.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

It has always been like that for me too. I can't feel fully comfortable around my friends. Only people that I share most things are my two cousins but I feel anxious at our meetings after not seeing each other for a long time.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve (Sep 2, 2012)

My own damn family triggers my anxiety. I suck the life out of every room I'm in and I'm so sick of being responsible for that. So I hide in my room all day.... My world is so damn tiny right now.


----------



## Ross32 (Jan 9, 2014)

I have a similar problem when I'm talking to my friends, even ones I've known since school. We can be talking and then I'll go the say something and the words won't come out. I know what I'm trying to say but I just can't speak. My heart races and I stutter and look like a fool. It's so embarrassing, I have tried explaining it to them but they don't understand. Not their fault though I suppose.

Really makes even saying a simple 'hello' to people a terrifying experience, for fear it will lead to a conversation that I won't be able to cope with


----------

